# Big problem with Isomac Tea clone HX1.2l E61



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello people, I have recently bought an Isomac Tea clone(G.E.M) for spare with intention to learn more about HX when trying to restore it. It is a small HX machine with 1.2L boiler and E61 mechanical brew group. The big problem is that after heating up pump cannot run water in the boiler or through the group. In the result of this the heating element was dead. I replaced the heating element and now until the machine is cold you can fill the boiler or run water through the group, but when it is at operational pressure >1bar-1.3bar and you flush the water solenoid opens and pump starts to work but it can't run any water in the boiler or brew-group. Probably pressure that returns from boiler through solenoid stops pump from normal work. Occasionally you can pull the shot but more likely pump is only making sound like there is no intake water. Things I have done so far are: cleaning and descaling, replacing water pump, cleaning OPV, cleaning one-way walve, cleaning solenoid valve. I didn't notice anything wrong with all of them.

I really don't know what to do next honestly...Could it be totally messed up by previous owners, maybe some part is missing ... don't know. I really will appreciate forum gurus to give me a hand with this before throwing it away.

Kind regards,

Victor


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bit of video 9with sound of course) of pump trying to fill boiler or go through group might help. When was the pump last changed, have you descaled it, or has it been serviced before and when. Was it an ebay purchase, can you hear the solenoids opening and closing?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank for you answer, it was sold as spare to me, boiler was clear inside when I opened it for heating replacement. Pump is brand new, I replaced it. When machine is cold all works as it should. Solenoid makes clear sound and I checked it inside today, looks normal. I will make video tomorrow. I have no experience with HX machines. E61 group heats up along with the boiler. Steaming is ok, hot water is ok.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L&R said:


> Thank for you answer, it was sold as spare to me, boiler was clear inside when I opened it for heating replacement. Pump is brand new, I replaced it. When machine is cold all works as it should. Solenoid makes clear sound and I checked it inside today, looks normal. I will make video tomorrow. I have no experience with HX machines. E61 group heats up along with the boiler. Steaming is ok, hot water is ok.


When you draw hot water does the boiler refill OK?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Negative, solenoid clicks when water level goes lower and water pump starts but no water flow on tubes. When cold water goes normally and boiler refills







.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It would be a bit of a bugger if you got the pump the wrong way round wouldn't it


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> It would be a bit of a bugger if you got the pump the wrong way round wouldn't it


Wouldn't that stop it filling when cold too?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Pump is fitted ok, something is missing or wrong in the inlet piping


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Wouldn't that stop it filling when cold too?


It would be like watching a fish tank aerator wouldn't it


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Solenoid valve body may be blocked up.

Check for magnetic field on solenoid coil when on (place small screwdriver blade against coil body)


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am searching on the net for similar machines and found out that Bazzar A3 is almost the same.

I have missing one part in my machine that looks like non adjustable OPV?

What is the purpose of it and maybe this is related with my problem?

https://www.espressocare.com/products/item/brass-air-bleeder-valve

Air bleeder valve


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am almost sure that the problem is in this valve, I don't have it on my machine at all...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the pump is picking up air and cannot pump the above missing valve could be the cause of the problem ?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I think so, I can see air in the silicone tubes and pump sounds like there is no water in it. The small exit on this valve closes itself after 6-7bars until then water runs freely from it and returns in the water tank, once pressure builds up the main exit opens and water goes to the boiler or brew group. That is my version for now, but who knows.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Fixed! Purge valve has been added and silicone tubes rerouted(stupid amends made by previous owner probably). Now this lady works on 100%. I like her massive stainless steel body.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

One plastic part less


----------

